# Clothing question, Underwire, sport, other?



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I have been having a hard time deciding which is most comfortable to ride with. In the winter sport is fine but in the summer (or in spinning class) it seems too warm to wear a sport. In warmer climes I prefer a standard cotton or satin without underwire, however then there isn't enough support. Buying different ones to try stinks because they are so expensive.
So ladies, advice?


----------



## Strider (Aug 3, 2004)

Not to sound tacky, but since women swap clothes, have you ever considered borrowing friends bras?

Just a man's idea. Good luck.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I use a sport bra, no underwire. I got my latest pair of Champions from Costco. 

BTW, I sleep in them. They work wonders when it comes to keeping me warm at night.


----------



## Sheesh (Oct 16, 2006)

Sport bra. It's just so much more comfortable than underwire, especially when I'm all hot and sweaty (and going without underwire is not an option for me).


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I would look at the different sports bras out there and find some similar to the current Under Armor lineup. They are made from a thin layer of lycra, not nearly as thick as the classic Champions. Should be comfortable in the summer.

Not a woman so can't comment further...

Silas


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

I use a sports bra.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

Z, I have the Under Armour bras and can vouch for their cool/comfort factor. You need to find something in a thinner Lycra / Coolmax fabric.

As for support... let me just say that I have no dog in this fight. I don't even *need* to wear underwires so I don't. I mean heck, in casual-dress mode I get away with tank tops or just go without. Unless I'm wearing something like a suit coat that needs, errr... filling out, if you know what I mean.

I never thought I'd appreciate being flat-chested until I hit 35 and started seeing the effects of gravity on my more (ahem) blessed girlfriends.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> I use a sports bra.


Of course you do scooter.....man boobs need support too!


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

I used to wear the cami tops with the built-ins. Some of those were pretty tight. I'm not huge, though, so it might not work for everyone. Since they aren't really meant for sport use they don't all breathe that well, but for the benefit of not having a shirt AND a layer, I liked it.


----------



## baylor (Oct 1, 2003)

I just say no to underwire in all circumstances. Funny, I've never felt like sports bras made me too warm.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

chatterbox said:


> I used to wear the cami tops with the built-ins. Some of those were pretty tight. I'm not huge, though, so it might not work for everyone. Since they aren't really meant for sport use they don't all breathe that well, but for the benefit of not having a shirt AND a layer, I liked it.


There are a lot of these on the market that are made for working out. More something you would want to wear running or to the gym, I imagine wearing one under a cycling jersey would be overdoing it in terms of temperature and bulkiness.

Silas


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Patagonia sports bras are pretty sweet. I've got a couple of them. They're a little pricey as is everything Patagonia makes, but I love them. If you have problems with getting warm they might not be the best because they are essentially double walled, but they wick moisture really well that way. As a caveat, I essentially have no use for any bra, so YMMV. My $0.02


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I have the Champion sports bras. They are fine for cycling though not enough support doing anything high impact. I'll check out Underarmour and Patagonia. 
Swapping bra's would be ok with a family member or best friend but not generally. That's tough since neither my mother, my sister, or my best friend are built similarly.


----------

